# I have been exposed



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

To COV19 that is along with my 12 year old granddaughter. Get this out of the way first. We are not over concerned. School call this evening after Payton's PT appointment . One of the teachers or Aids she works with at school is positive for COV19. Of course liberal world they won't say who. It won't take long to figure it out. This is not Chicago.
For now we just have to wait for school to call with more information. Payton's dad and I decide because I was already exposed to her today she will remain we me while we figure it all out. Realistically chance she contacted it are small IMO. They mask at school and play the game well IMO. We will of course go along with the program for now.
Payton has CP but is in real good over all health, Wife has some health concerns but none COV19 would play into. I have no health issues other than hearing problems . That may come in handy if we are forced to lock down 14 days.
Just to be safe we are treating the dogs the same a people.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Good luck to you all.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

other than hearing problems . That may come in handy if we are forced to lock down 14 days.

That is some funny as* sh**, I know the feeling, couldn't wait for in class schooling to start. Wife is a teacher.

My bad.....wish you and the family good health.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Hope you and family have a good two week vacation.

If I remember , you have enough of a place not to be inside all the time. Small game seasons are starting up, and fall trout fishing getting better

Break out the reloading equipment, roll your own for the expensive stuff.

Take care and stay well.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

My hearing sucks so bad that I use Bluetooth earphones connected to the TV so others can sleep while I watch it.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Good luck to you and your Grand Daughter. I am sure that you both will end up ok. Both of you would likely be symptom free even if you got it. 

My youngest Daughter (to be 13 in 2 weeks) had covid (test was "inconclusive" but that means positive) in June and had it pretty bad. I was never really to worried about her, but she did have difficulty breathing, nausea and other symptoms that were bad for her for 2 weeks before really starting to improve. She is an active soccer player that plays for 3 teams all year round (5-6 days a week) and regularly jogs a 5K with me at a good pace and her symptoms were severe. Very unusual for young people to have any symptoms at all. Even a month ago she had follow-up imaging and she still had some spots on her lungs from covid. I, her Mom and her older sister were around her all of the time and we never got covid. Both Mom and my older Daughter are Type 3 MODI diabetics as well.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Y’all will be OK. You’re too tough for a virus to do much to you and Payton has good genes. Tough, bad-ass genes.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Don't won't to belittle your situation, been exposed but not tested, why the hell aren't they on top of this!!! Is this going to add on to the new covid19 cases even tho no one got sick? This stuff is too FUBAR for words.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks to you all. I told the school when they called to relax a bit. We were not going to get all worked up about it.
We survived with Payton and her cousin same age wife and I with the sidecar riding the Smoky Mountain national park, The Dragon and parts of NC. We will do ok if we do lock down. Nothing stopping is from riding.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

VitC and zinc.
Boost that immune system and you'll both get through it with little struggle.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I've heard/read this many times, why pay big bucks for "so called vaccines"when we can do something on our own?

I know...follow the money!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm never one to defend liberals but that's not why they won't tell you who it is. They won't tell you because it is against the law. HIPAA.

But I do wish the best for both of you. Hope it turns out like when our little one was "exposed" at school by the school nurse. Luckily she didn't have it. 

Keep us updated.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> To COV19 that is along with my 12 year old granddaughter. Get this out of the way first. We are not over concerned. School call this evening after Payton's PT appointment . One of the teachers or Aids she works with at school is positive for COV19. Of course liberal world they won't say who. It won't take long to figure it out. This is not Chicago.
> For now we just have to wait for school to call with more information. Payton's dad and I decide because I was already exposed to her today she will remain we me while we figure it all out. Realistically chance she contacted it are small IMO. They mask at school and play the game well IMO. We will of course go along with the program for now.
> Payton has CP but is in real good over all health, Wife has some health concerns but none COV19 would play into. I have no health issues other than hearing problems . That may come in handy if we are forced to lock down 14 days.
> Just to be safe we are treating the dogs the same a people.


Prayers up to dodge the bullet. In the meantime go to the drug store and buy this. Or make you own like I do. We been using it quite a while and aint caught that stuff yet. Xyletol has curious anti viral properties..and the ailment usually starts in the nose Keep it washed out or the virus dead helps. Use three times a day. 
https://www.amazon.com/Xlear-Nasal-Spray-Sinus-Relief/dp/B000M4W2E6
https://blog.fauquierent.net/2011/12/how-to-make-xylitol-nasal-flush-at-home.html


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

My best and prayers sent to you and your family @Smitty901


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> I'm never one to defend liberals but that's not why they won't tell you who it is. They won't tell you because it is against the law. HIPAA.
> 
> But I do wish the best for both of you. Hope it turns out like when our little one was "exposed" at school by the school nurse. Luckily she didn't have it.
> 
> Keep us updated.


 Hippaa is violated everyday no one seems to care any insurance company can get anything they want an use it.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Hippaa is violated everyday no one seems to care any insurance company can get anything they want an use it.


HIPPA is a joke. I know of a workplace where the employees have to get their temps checked, every time they enter the building. The machine that does this, announces the temperatures in a loud animated voice. It then asks a series of health questions in the same loud animated voice (including: Are you currently positive for the Covid Virus?) and the employees have to answer in a similarly loud voice for it to allow them to remain at the office. This machine is roughly 18 inches from the nearest desks, and can be heard throughout that office. When questioned, the powers that be said the company attorneys have determined that none of that violates HIPPA laws........Really?


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Got wound up about the HIPPA thing. Hey, Smitty, you and Payton are going to be just fine. Don't sweat it. Enjoy your time together!!


----------



## Rellgar (Sep 25, 2018)

Vitamin C, D and zinc to prevent covid. Once you already have use Chlorine Dioxide to treat it. It has a 100% cure rate, even for those on a ventilator. Don't let BigPharna continue to kill people.


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

Praying for you and Payton. Me thinks you are both too tough to let a little bug bother you 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

Peace, comfort, and healing!
God bless...

Michael J.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Hippaa is violated everyday no one seems to care any insurance company can get anything they want an use it.


Speaking as a person who may or may not work at a company that uses patient claim information and insurance coverage eligibility... these entities are doing that data gathering legally.
You signed a form with an entity. They signed a form with another entity. They agreed to share data with each other. Your data is included.
It's not a violation. But it's certainly "theater" for them to convince you that it's yours to secure. Data makes money. Data is a commodity.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I'll tell you something you already know... you got this.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Smitty901, . . . our best to you my friend.

Enjoy your time together . . . some day in the future you can look back and say "...... and we did such and such . . . had great fun".

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

1skrewsloose said:


> Don't won't to belittle your situation, been exposed but not tested, why the hell aren't they on top of this!!! Is this going to add on to the new covid19 cases even tho no one got sick? This stuff is too FUBAR for words.


 Agenda. School is required to turn it over to county to deal with. At that point it becomes political. They must first clear every statement with the PC agenda of the day. 
Not my plan . We are already doing what they should be doing. I have informed the PT clinic . She was there yesterday for PT. All appointments are canceled for now. Will contact her family doctor this morning and get his input and see what next step will be.
I will not be told what to do by county government.
Testing centers are only operated in the bigger cities. So it will take time to get that setup.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Best to you all!!! As was said, you got this. 

Also, zinc and C! The Wench, who is also a nurse midwife and a pill pusher (vitamins you knuckleheads) recommends another supplement to get the zinc into the cells (absorption.. sort of like booze but better). Can’t even pronounce half this shit so here is a pick of what we take. And yes, the supplement has some correlation to HCQ.


----------



## Murdock67 (Sep 26, 2020)

Good luck and hope it all turns out well.

Anyone notice the identity of the people exposed to this besides yourself is a more closely guarded secret then the Manhattan project?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

So they have system that is rigged from the start. Your family doctor will no speak with you until you contact the County. Simple he was fired.
County wants to know your race, ethic identity, gender identify are there any guns in your home are you safe in your home . If you wish to sign up for welfare today. Do you have a car seat. And 50 other question with nothing to do with your healthcare done with them.
I have arranged for a test for her. She is quarantined for 14 days and a negative test at the end . That is one part of this I agree with.

She has been on a good vitamin program all a long.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> So they have system that is rigged from the start. Your family doctor will no speak with you until you contact the County. Simple he was fired.
> County wants to know your race, ethic identity, gender identify are there any guns in your home are you safe in your home . If you wish to sign up for welfare today. Do you have a car seat. And 50 other question with nothing to do with your healthcare done with them.
> I have arranged for a test for her. She is quarantined for 14 days and a negative test at the end . That is one part of this I agree with.
> 
> She has been on a good vitamin program all a long.


Looks to me like the left has infiltrated and taken control of the healthcare industry and is using it as recruiting grounds.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> So they have system that is rigged from the start. Your family doctor will no speak with you until you contact the County. Simple he was fired.
> County wants to know your race, ethic identity, gender identify are there any guns in your home are you safe in your home . If you wish to sign up for welfare today. Do you have a car seat. And 50 other question with nothing to do with your healthcare done with them.
> I have arranged for a test for her. She is quarantined for 14 days and a negative test at the end . That is one part of this I agree with.
> 
> She has been on a good vitamin program all a long.


Too many of the folks got sick of Lightfoot and likewise agendas . . . moved out . . . took their politics with them . . . you are getting stuck with the aftermath and fallout.

40 years ago I could have moved to Wisconsin . . . up near Bonduel / Shawano . . . or Rhinelander . . . wife did not want to. All I had to do was sign on the dotted line for a $200K plus mortgage and start getting up every morning at 5 to milk the cows.

She was NOT READY for that . . . and seeing what you are dealing with . . . and what is in Madison . . . maybe it was a good idea.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

My wife age 52, mother in law (77) sister (67) brother in law (70) all had covid. Nothing more than being tired and a low grade fever for a few days. I was probably exposed by my wife but I spent 21 years in the Navy. After being tossed out of every waterfront dive bar and cat house on 6 of the 7 continents covid had to quarantine itself for 14 days after coming into contact to me!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

This is day 4 or 5 of it . Depending on who we listen too.. The experts do agree but some say fever starts between 1-5 days. So far I have taken her temps regularly during the day and at bed time. All good. She has show no other signs of the virus yet.
Now wife on the other hand. Irritable , grumpy. I would say at times she looks hot and I do not mean in an attractive way. I think she has something. I am trying to avoid her. Told her to go drive her car awhile 3 hours latter she seems better.
School has said Oct 9th she will be done if no signs show up. Payton and I have talked about it. Her and I spent 18 months together, home school a large part of last school season and we made it. 12 day won't be to hard. She did ask if riding the sidecar was still proper social distancing . I told it was for us no one would catch up to us.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Day 5-6 no signs. COV test came back negative. Just need to home school until OCT 9th


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Day 5-6 no signs. COV test came back negative. Just need to home school until OCT 9th


Good news!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Denton said:


> Good news!


 Yep . The school of course will not tell you id the person she had contact with has shown signs or not. That IMO is BS. Clearly that person was exposed a while back so some advance information would be nice. But that is the world we created.
I made it clear to the school from the minute they called me. they could share the information about Payton and I at any time. I told the County to get lost but update the school each day .


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

keith9365 said:


> my wife age 52, mother in law (77) sister (67) brother in law (70) all had covid. Nothing more than being tired and a low grade fever for a few days. I was probably exposed by my wife but i spent 21 years in the navy. After being tossed out of every waterfront dive bar and cat house on 6 of the 7 continents covid had to quarantine itself for 14 days after coming into contact to me!


lmao...


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Slippy said:


> My best and prayers sent to you and your family @Smitty901


Me too, @Smitty901!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Day 6-7. Payton wanted to ride so last night we mad a plan to ride today. Weather turn to 46 degrees and light rain. As were getting ready to go Payton and her dog were very excited. I mentioned it was raining again. Payton said Grandpa that is why you have a rain suit. We don't let rain stop us. So we rode. We stayed away from others of course and had a good ride.
Her temperatures are normal and no signs of any issues.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Prayres continue for you and yours.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Getting her ready for bed in a few minutes another good day has pasted.


----------



## Rellgar (Sep 25, 2018)

This is good news. We all need good news in the weeks to come.


----------



## BamaDOC (Feb 5, 2020)

Smitty901 said:


> ...
> We survived with Payton and her cousin same age wife and I with the sidecar riding the Smoky Mountain national park, The Dragon and parts of NC. We will do ok if we do lock down. Nothing stopping is from riding.


Good luck...
I heard the dragon is amazing to ride on 2 wheels...
I used to live in NC... and even saw a small part of the dragon.. but never was able to ride it....
lucky man!


----------



## BamaDOC (Feb 5, 2020)

dwight55 said:


> Smitty901, . . . our best to you my friend.
> 
> Enjoy your time together . . . some day in the future you can look back and say "...... and we did such and such . . . had great fun".
> 
> ...


Amen Brother... that's the way to live!!!


----------



## BamaDOC (Feb 5, 2020)

keith9365 said:


> My wife age 52, mother in law (77) sister (67) brother in law (70) all had covid. Nothing more than being tired and a low grade fever for a few days. I was probably exposed by my wife but I spent 21 years in the Navy. After being tossed out of every waterfront dive bar and cat house on 6 of the 7 continents covid had to quarantine itself for 14 days after coming into contact to me!
> 
> "In alcohol's defense, I've done some pretty dumb shit while completely sober too"!


LMFAO!!!
thanks Keith.. you made my day!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

BamaDOC said:


> Good luck...
> I heard the dragon is amazing to ride on 2 wheels...
> I used to live in NC... and even saw a small part of the dragon.. but never was able to ride it....
> lucky man!


 Wife and I over the years have ridden the Dragon and that area easily a 100 times. never get bored with the radius of 400 miles. Much hard roads to ride for sure but A good ride .If you have not visited it yet the missing link bridge is a must see.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Day almost over no temperature issues yet she seems fine. Another day of this my concern level will go down a lot more. Best guess is she was exposed to teacher/staff on 28 Sept for several hours.
While I did not want county involved we did inform everyone she had contact with . Most were family


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Payton's last day. She clearly did not get infected from the exposure . Monday back to school. We will home school tomorrow. No sense going back just for Friday.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Payton's last day. She clearly did not get infected from the exposure . Monday back to school. We will home school tomorrow. No sense going back just for Friday.


Great to hear!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

